
Show HN: A simplified online form for employee benefits (group insurance) - mlederman
https://nextbenefitsinc.com/quote
======
mlederman
I built this site as a former insurance broker turned tech enthusiast! Buying
an insurance package (health, dental etc) for a small business has always been
a painful pen and paper process. This simplifies everything down to 6
questions and lets you customize share with your team and on-board all online.
For those who work in or run a start up, would love to hear our feedback,
would you use this? Does it give you enough information? Does it look
credible? Thanks!

